# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Halo, fitness band and subscription service, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/dp/B07QK955LS

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's Halo fitness tracker will measure your body fat... and tone of voice?"
Amazon's new health service and fitness band offers a new take on health metrics that includes a body fat analysis using your phone's camera and voice analysis to determine how you sound to others.

by Scott Stein
August 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon announces Halo, a fitness band and app that scans your body and voice"
It makes a 3D model of your body and tracks the emotional tone in your voice

by Dieter Bohn
August 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Halo is a subscription fitness wearable and platform"
Amazon Halo uses machine learning to judge your body fat and monitor your 'tone.'

by Daniel Cooper
August 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon announces new wearable and services to try to make you fitter"
The Halo View is a follow-up with a screen

by Mitchell Clark
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Amazon’s new Halo View fitness band seems a lot less creepy than last year

Sep 28, 2021




> Amazon Halo View looks like a decent fitness tracker, but it's included subscription service might be the biggest draw.

----------

